# Impressed with old mate



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

During the 80's I did a lot of gym work and took up bodybuilding, did it for 14years and really enjoyed the very hard graft that went into it. At the the time we had power lifters there one of which was phil Richard . Him and I would joke who was strongest pound for pound on bench press. If I'm being honest he was but it would Sike us both up and one year the gym owner arranged a one off contest between him and I to keep him motivated between contests.a pulled shoulder on my behalf put a stop to that..anyway him and I lost contact and I stopped training years ago. He on the other hand continued power lifting. Last night I seen these stats on lap top...74kg class ...bench 215 kg...310kg squat...242kg dead lift...must say the boy got stronger:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Impressive. Should get in contact with him. Always good to keep your good friends.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Your right:thumb: have e mailed him so will wait for a reply now..:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

World record holder as well:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

So are you going to resurrect you challenge match


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Blimey no:lol: 52 is looming, as you probably know after being away from the gym for a while everything becomes very very heavy. I did manage to double my body weight on bench though at the time:thumb:


----------

